# Your Favorite Boutique Cigar Brands



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Which are your favorite boutique cigar brands? 

What is that you really like about those brands?

Which is your favorite shaped cigar within those brands?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My favorite "Boutique Brand" at the moment is Viaje.

I prefer a Perfecto.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Viaje
2. Tatuaje
3. Illusione

I'd like to think that with boutique brands, I am paying a little more for better construction and for blends that meet my flavor profile. The majority of cigars that I have tried from these companies were very good. 

As for what vitola do I enjoy most, because Viaje comes out with typically one size for each blend for each release, I associate the size with the blend. (ex. One blend doesn't come out in 5 different vitolas)

Example

Viaje Exclusivo Jar Release - robusto size
Double Edged Sword - Double Perfecto
TNT - Toro + Ring Gauge

Overall for Viaje, I enjoy the Skull and Bones 2nd Release Size (if I had to pick)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I understand the generalities of "boutique brand," but when it comes to specifically applying the measure to a particular brand, I get a little fuzzy.

So, if Los Blancos qualifies, that would be mine. The Nine lancero is pretty near the top of my list of favorite cigars. I've only had one Los Blancos Sumatra (corona), and I have another in the depths of the coolidor waiting for its one-year death row wait to come to an end. Also high on my list of favorites. I've dreaded trying the other blends for fear I'll like them just as well - and that would greatly complicate my list!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> 1. Viaje
> 2. Tatuaje
> 3. Illusione
> 
> ...


Let me just copy this as I feel about the same...


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks to puff, i'm very interested in trying any and all boutique brands. hopefully i can get around to trying some out. Just ordered some tatuajes!


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

I suppose if you count Tatuaje as one then definitely them. Another one I've been getting in to lately is EP Carillo. Anyone else enjoy them?


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Esteban Carreras 5150


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I think when Tatuaje first started, they were a boutique cigar but now I'm not sure if they qualify. If they do then, they are unequivocally my favorite.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

DustinFuente said:


> I think when Tatuaje first started, they were a boutique cigar but now I'm not sure if they qualify. If they do then, they are unequivocally my favorite.


I agree! At one time, years back, they did qualify as a Boutique Cigar, but that is no longer true. They are now considered a major brand.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ShaunB said:


> I suppose if you count Tatuaje as one then definitely them. Another one I've been getting in to lately is EP Carillo. Anyone else enjoy them?


I love E.P. Carillo. Never had a disappointing one yet from him.



DustinFuente said:


> I think when Tatuaje first started, they were a boutique cigar but now I'm not sure if they qualify. If they do then, they are unequivocally my favorite.


Tatuaje has been gaining some steam for a while now and it's up for debate whether they can be considered a boutique brand. Who knows.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Tatuaje


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like to hear more less mainstream brands. We, on Puff, know about Tatuaje, Viaje and Illusione but what about some others? 

Los Blancos is one that might be up and coming. Rodrigo also could very well do some good things.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey John,

I know you're a piper and you're reinventing your cigar wheel.

I won't comment on "brands", since that's down to the smoker's taste. 

What I can comment on, for you, is "shape". Since you limit your time with cigars, versus the pipe, I'd recommend you stick with perfectos/figurados. They are stupid-easy to light and are generally rolled by only the best torcedores. 

All the best to you, brother!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hate this word. 

Padrón was referred to as a "boutique" earlier this year. problem.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Illusione, and I like perfectos and lanceros.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Although not around anymore, I still have several La Luna cigars that I smoke on special occasions.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think any of these qualify but of those mentioned:

Tatuaje
Illusione
Los Blancos (although isn't this just a Plasencia brand? Hard to consider them a boutique.)

Esencia is the only true boutique I can think of that I enjoy.

I am about 50/50 on Viaje so far.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I know you're a piper and you're reinventing your cigar wheel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments my friend, however, in the last year or so I have gone heavily into cigars. It's kind of a bonding thing with my son, as he is way into cigars. Hell, I even bought an Aristocrat M60 Plus Humidor. I still enjoy the pipe, a lot, but I am also enjoying my cigars a lot as well. I have found that the reason I am really enjoying cigars right now, more than ever before, is that I no longer look for or try to find the hidden gem among the cheaper cigars. There are a few but you waste a lot of money doing so. Admittedly, I only smoke 3 to 5 cigars a week, but I buy top of the line cigars, mostly those that fall into the boutique category, and almost always, I get a very good to excellent smoke. There are hundreds of brands out there but to be honest, the majority of them suck. There are a waste of money!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Marco V - Platinum Grand Reserve - stupid delicious 5 x 60 V. Gigante as they call them.
or 
Curivari - Reserve Limitada. I haven't one of their cigars yet that has disappointed. Theey have a Cafe one also that is great.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is LG considered boutique?

if so thats my top if not then

Tatuaje



Size doenst matter smoke em if you got em

if i have the time i always prefer salomon, topedo, churchhill
anything i can spend 2 plus hours on 

if not then robusto is great


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

txemtp69 said:


> Marco V - Platinum Grand Reserve - stupid delicious 5 x 60 V. Gigante as they call them.
> or
> Curivari - Reserve Limitada. I haven't one of their cigars yet that has disappointed. Theey have a Cafe one also that is great.


I was gifted a Marco V - Platinum Grand Reserve from a friend last summer. It's been resting in my humi for a good 10 months now. I didn't know a lot about it, but I'm glad to hear it's a decent stick. I'm looking forward to firing it up, but it looks like I need to commit at least 90 minutes to it. I checked out their website and their headquarters is in St. Paul, MN.


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

txemtp69 said:


> Marco V - Platinum Grand Reserve - stupid delicious 5 x 60 V. Gigante as they call them.
> or
> Curivari - Reserve Limitada. I haven't one of their cigars yet that has disappointed. Theey have a Cafe one also that is great.


I've heard about these Curivari but cannot find them anywhere! It's frustrating. Living in Nebraska I don't see much of these smaller brands. It's sad. Most are pretty difficult to find online too.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Illusione and Tatuaje.,..no doubt. Will eventually hit up Veeral for some Viaje's, but at the moment I am too damn busy with the LP's and the Opus! Damn the cigar selection in this country!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Illusione and Tatuaje.,..no doubt. Will eventually hit up Veeral for some Viaje's, but at the moment I am too damn busy with the LP's and the Opus! Damn the cigar selection in this country!


Smoked them all, too late. Not sharing anymore. :tape2:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Smoked them all, too late. Not sharing anymore. :tape2:


Well, that is some impressive smoking in just a few days! :first:


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

13th Floor and Monte Pascoal are my favorites this year. I think Monte's are the poor man's Liga Privada. I can't get enough of these two cigars.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

ShaunB said:


> I've heard about these Curivari but cannot find them anywhere! It's frustrating. Living in Nebraska I don't see much of these smaller brands. It's sad. Most are pretty difficult to find online too.


 Their website is less than helpful. It doesn't even list all of their current line. The only reason I know is my local place was getting them in and I got to try one, now they have the whole line in and I can get them regularly.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mayne Street said:


> I was gifted a Marco V - Platinum Grand Reserve from a friend last summer. It's been resting in my humi for a good 10 months now. I didn't know a lot about it, but I'm glad to hear it's a decent stick. I'm looking forward to firing it up, but it looks like I need to commit at least 90 minutes to it. I checked out their website and their headquarters is in St. Paul, MN.


 I'd say 90 min minimum is not far off. I smoked 2 the other day I just love these cigars.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Call Good Karma cigar in Amarillo, TX. They have Curivari's and will ship them to you. They will also give you a flavor profile with them as well. I believe they have all the Curivaris but I may be wrong. But do check them out.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

jameson santos de miami
la tradicion cubana sabor cubano, 
casa gomez juniors maduro
casa gomez benjamin natural
La Caridad Del Cobre Cucaracha, mariposa

and not in that order^

they come out of the same manufacture in DR small operation focused on quality vs quantity.... and they are all stored at my warehouse :X

does that still count? 
Loren


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

amsgpwarrior said:


> 13th Floor and Monte Pascoal are my favorites this year. I think Monte's are the poor man's Liga Privada. I can't get enough of these two cigars.


Ok and where do I find these? lol

Anything that tastes like an LP I gotta try.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know if they're boutique or big-league, but my _absolute_ _favorite_ is *Illusione*. I _love_ Aganorsa tobacco in general, but the _way_ Dion blends it is _phenomenal_!!! My favorite vitolas are Lonsdale (*f9*), Corona Gorda (*cg4*), and Churchill (*888*). I've had limited experience with the *Cruzado* lineup, but _really_ enjoyed the few I sampled. The *Epernay* lineup has the most unique taste I've probably _ever_ experienced. I swear, at times, it tastes like I'm biting into an apple! Keep up the excellent work Dion!!! :thumb:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

This is a list of what I consider Boutique Brands, that I do not think have already been mentioned. Has anyone smoked any of these? If so what are your thoughts?

13th Floor
Isla de Cuba
Bucanero
Dirty Rat Cigars 
Jameson Cigars - Red and Black Label & the Declaration
262 Cigars - The Paradigm
Berger Argenti Cigars
Cubao Cigars
El Titan De Bronze Cigars
Liga Privada No.9 & T52
Guillermo Leon Cigars
Isla Del Sol
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Cigars
Kristoff Cigars
La Escepcion Cigars
Mi Barrio
My Father Cigars
Nestor Mirand
Paul Garmirian 
San Cristobal
Viaje Cigars


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> This is a list of what I consider Boutique Brands, that I do not think have already been mentioned. Has anyone smoked any of these? If so what are your thoughts?
> 
> 13th Floor
> Isla de Cuba
> ...


Everyone has their various opinions on what's a boutique, but My Father Cigars and La Aurora... seem like a stretch.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Everyone has their various opinions on what's a boutique, but My Father Cigars and La Aurora... seem like a stretch.


Yes, that's a good point!


----------

